# I can't play the video on a computer



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know whcih expressions to use when there's a problem playing the video on a computer.

When watching a YouTube video, I have a trouble watching high-resolution videos since the internet speed is low. The video would keep stopping ("buffering").

"Video ei jatka sujuvasti koska internetyhteys on hidas!" (?)

And when playing a high resolution video file, it won't show smoothly, since the computer's CPU won't handle it (because a computer is either a cheap one or quite old) 

"Videokansio ei näydä sujuvasti koska tietokone on halpa/vanha." (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to know whcih expressions to use when there's a problem playing the video on a computer.
> 
> When watching a YouTube video, I have a trouble watching high-resolution videos since the internet speed is low. The video would keep stopping ("buffering").
> 
> "Video ei jatka sujuvasti koska internetyhteys on hidas!" (?)



I think it might be more normal to say,

_Yhteys on hyvin hidasta; videohan katkeaa jatkuvasti._

_katkeaa = _"(the video) cuts out"



> And when playing a high resolution video file, it won't show smoothly, since the computer's CPU won't handle it (because a computer is either a cheap one or quite old)
> 
> "Videokansio ei näydä sujuvasti koska tietokone on halpa/vanha." (?)



I would suggest,

_Video(tiedosto) ei pyöri sujuvasti koska suoritin on vanha eikä tue niin korkeaa erotuskykyä.
_
Literally, "The video won't play smoothly because the processor is old and doesn't support such a high resolution."
_
tiedosto = _file (not _kansio, _which means "folder")_
suoritin = _processor/CPU
_tukea_ (_ei tue_) = support
_erotuskyky _= resolution


----------



## Spongiformi

The words "_tarkkuus" _and _"resoluutio"_ are used so much more, especially with videos, that one of them would likely be the first word to come to mind, rather than _"erotuskyky"_.

For example:
_Vanha tietokone ei ole tarpeeksi tehokas toistamaan videota 1080p-tarkkuudella._


----------



## altazure

In my experience, the word "erotuskyky", literally "the ability to distinguish", is only used when speaking about the resolution of cameras, not playback, due to its very meaning.

"Hubble-teleskoopin kameran erotuskyky on suuri, joten sen ottamien kuvien tarkkuus/resoluutio on korkea."


----------



## Gavril

Sorry about the incorrect use of _erotuskyky_ in the last post. The Wikipedia article on "Resoluutio" makes it seem as though both pictures and cameras can have _erotuskyky_ (see below), but maybe I misinterpreted it:



> *Resoluutio* on termi, jolla kuvankäsittelyssä ja tietotekniikassa kuvataan muun muassa bittikarttagrafiikkana esitetyn kuvan erotuskykyä (yksityiskohtien määrää) tai pikselien määrää.



Before reading this, I was also a little doubtful about whether _erotuskyky _could apply to a picture, since a picture isn't a machine or instrument and therefore doesn't really have the "kyky" to do anything (besides exist).


----------



## Spongiformi

Well, Wikipedia is Wikipedia; a wine best taken with a pinch of salt.


----------

